# من العراق



## حيدرالكندي (9 مارس 2007)

الى كافة لاخوة والاخوات مهندسي الميكاترونكس هدية متواضعة ... 
مجموعة من الكتب توجد داخل اللينكات 
1.قم بتنزيل الملفات PDF 
2.ستجد مجموعة من الكتب فقط اضغط عل DOWNLOAD 
3.عند تنزيل الكتاب المطلوب لفك الضغط استعمل الكلمة السرية في اعلى الملف الاصلي للكتب 
وشكرا اطيّب التحيات اخوكم حيدر الكندي


----------



## حيدرالكندي (9 مارس 2007)

اللينكات
http://www.m5zn.com/download5.php?filename=453ccce93b.rar
http://www.m5zn.com/download5.php?filename=b6bb8fd372.rar


----------



## slffollower (9 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حيدرالكندي (11 مارس 2007)

هذه مجموعة من التقارير المفيدة الى اعزائي مهندسين

http://www.m5zn.com/download5.php?filename=8c6a69ef0b.rar
http://www.m5zn.com/download5.php?filename=9a8e7c5792.rar
http://www.m5zn.com/download5.php?filename=697143d8e5.rar


----------



## حيدرالكندي (11 مارس 2007)

وهذه مجموعة اخرى 
http://www.m5zn.com/download5.php?filename=3c67f5b3c1.rar
http://www.m5zn.com/download5.php?filename=3c67f5b3c1.rar


----------



## بشائر محمد (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الينكات جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## Miss (20 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخونه من العراق


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (22 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك واعاد علينا عزة العراق العظيم


----------



## الحان رشيد (14 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا حيدر الكندي


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (15 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (16 أبريل 2008)

عاشوووو حيدر الكندي وحي الله ميكاترونيكس العرااااق وعاشت الخوارزمي ..............وسلامنه لكل الاخوة اللي بالميكاترونيكس حاليا .................


----------



## نور سالم (22 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم .. 
اسال الله ان يرفع عن اهل العراق البلاء ويعيده شامخا كما كان ..
ولكن لي طلب بسيط .. ليتك يااخي الكريم تستخدم كلمة روابط بدلا من لينكات .. فلغتنا غالية علينا وانتم اهل العراق اهل اللغة العربية
ومن اكثر من اسهم في رقيها
اخوك من ارض الرسالة


----------



## عراقية الاصل (22 أغسطس 2008)

اخي للاسف الروابط لاتعمل ........ ممكن تتاكد منها مرة ثانية جزاك الله خيرا


----------

